# GIF-Animation zerlegen



## g-zus (17. November 2002)

Hi Leude,

sorry, dass ich die SUCH-Funktion jetzt nicht verwende, aber habs grad eilig (muss vom PC weg und lernen!  ).

Also, ich hab eine GIF-Animation und wollte fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt welches Programm man verwenden kann, damit man da alle einzelnen Frames anzeigen lassen kann.
PS zeigt ja blos einen Frame an.

Gibts da Freeware oder Shareware für 30-tage, die aber vollfunktionsfähig is oder ähnliches.

THX schon mal Leude...

Gr33tz


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. November 2002)

Ulead Gif Animator ( Lightversion oder Trial zum testen )

MS Gif Animator ( Microsoftseite suchen )

Firma Jasc ( Hersteller PaintShop Pro ) !!suchen!!


----------



## Mythos007 (17. November 2002)

Deine .gif - Datei kannst Du am besten mit Image
Ready bearbeiten ... und jetzt kommt das beste =>
Image ready ist bei Photoshop schon dabei


----------



## g-zus (18. November 2002)

ja ja, image ready sagt mir schon was! 
hab aber nicht ausprobiert obs da mit den gifs funzt.... 

thx


----------

